# Maternity Benefits



## hanorac (20 Jun 2005)

If I had a baby and moved to Ireland from the UK straight after the birth would I be able to claim irish maternity benefit?
I'm paid more than enough to claim the max benefit in UK ££££££'s


----------



## Thirsty (20 Jun 2005)

National Insurance payments can be transferred to Ireland so that you would be in the same position as if you had worked here for that period of time.  

However it takes a while for all the paper work to be processed, so have a back up plan while you are waiting.


----------



## hanorac (20 Jun 2005)

I'll  get 4 months full pay from my company so that will give it planty of time. Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jun 2005)

_OASIS _has some links that might be of interest in this context:

 
 
 
 The Department of Social and Family Affairs website is also worth checking in relation to entitlements etc.


----------



## CMCR (20 Jun 2005)

You require *1 full rate PRSI contribution in Ireland* to combine with your UK contributions, in order to qualify for maternity benefit here. 

Unless you have this 1 full contribution, in Ireland you *cannot claim maternity benefit here*.  

Get in touch with your local Department of Social Welfare (UK equivalent) office in the UK and speak to them regarding transferring your social insurance records over.  You should ask them about Form E301 UK and they will know what you are talking about. 

They can advise on what you need to do.


----------

